# PETA - Ben & Jerry's



## VirginiaHuguenot

PETA Urges Ben & Jerry's To Use Human Milk - News Story - WPTZ Plattsburgh (September 23, 2008)


----------



## Zenas

Wow. There's ignorant, unwise, unlearned, or unable. 

But then, there's just stupid. I'm talking people so dumb you can't fathom how they brush their teeth without ramming the brush through the back of their throat. I wonder, if the author of that letter stared into the sky when it rained, would she drown? 

Watch out for cow's milk guys, we're all gonna die because we drink cow's milk and not baby's milk. It's not like we stopped drinking that when we were weaned or anything.


----------



## Galatians220

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> PETA Urges Ben & Jerry's To Use Human Milk - News Story - WPTZ Plattsburgh (September 23, 2008)


 
  

*Sick. Just plain SICK.*

These people have clearly lost their minds.

Margaret


----------



## turmeric

EWWWWWWW!

Actually, I just tasted some ice cream made with coconut rather than dairy products. Couldn't tell any difference in taste or texture other than it tasted really, really good. I sampled it at Whole Foods.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Just when you think you've seen or heard it all.....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I'm so tempted to say that PETA is being "udderly" ridiculous, but I'll try to refrain.


----------



## Pergamum

Human milk would introduce a WHOLE LOTTA production problems.

Ben and Jerry's could begin producing Chicha drink as well! Chicha - Drink of the Incas: Latin America's Fermented Corn Drink and the Fiesta de la Jora. They could find old toothless ladies like the ones that served me on the Amazon.


----------



## turmeric

That will do, Pergy!!


----------



## Poimen

turmeric said:


> That will do, Pergy!!



Yes, cud it out.


----------



## Mushroom

New Ben & Jerry's flavor: Saliva Godiva Chocolate

As for the human milk idea, Le Leche League could become a huge for-profit venture!


----------



## Pergamum

Saliva Godiva!!!!!!!!! Too funny.


Spittle Vittles? Loogy Nouget? 

If the calories are kept low they could produce Slim Phlegm!


For extra Sputum, go forthe Tooty Spewty! (with extra TB surprise inside!)


----------



## LawrenceU

Good grief. Sometimes I wish we had an open season on stupid. Of course some of these same PETA folks are rabid feminists as well. Talk about a conflict of convictions!


----------



## Zenas

According to PETA, women=cows.


----------



## Solus Christus

It's times like this when I'm thankful I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## Pergamum

If PETA was consistent only the mammaries of the vegan populations would be tapped. Perhaps a stamp on the human cattle of "100% meat free" would guarantee the quality of the production.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Setting aside PETA (not a fan of), the FDA (also not a fan of), and logistical issues (as in, ice cream would become expensive and rare)...this really isn't a HORRID idea. Breastmilk is pumped and donated for various cancer patients as well (non-infants). I have no problem with cow milk personally, but I also know the issues that come with it. And I'm against many of the practices that go into large dairy production (from experience)...just knowing those things and the health risks involved, would turn many people off of dairy products. Breastmilk is truly healthier...just not a good business choice here in the US.

Yeah, ya'll can call me all the names you want


----------



## Pergamum

Is there any biblical prohibition against ingesting the secretions of other humans? Babies do it I guess, but why does this idea sound so gross. Drinking people's spit sounds gross too, but what if research proved that the cross-transfer of lysosomes had a medical benefit?


----------



## LadyFlynt

Pergamum said:


> Is there any biblical prohibition against ingesting the secretions of other humans? Babies do it I guess, but why does this idea sound so gross. Drinking people's spit sounds gross too, but what if research proved that the cross-transfer of lysosomes had a medical benefit?



It sounds gross because of our culture...period. Breastfeeding in public is a normal thing...but some people just think it's gross because they were taught that it was gross, not because it actually is.


----------



## Pergamum

Can you name a culture where adults breastfeed? And from the breasts of strangers?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## LadyFlynt

Pergamum said:


> Can you name a culture where adults breastfeed? And from the breasts of strangers?


I didn't say breastfeeding and neither did you  You said taking in secretions (in this case breastmilk...one does not need to be directly at the breast to do this). And yes, I did already post an example. There are those that have received donated breastmilk to drink in place of cow's milk due to cancer and the immune system. No, I don't have all the information right at hand, but I'm certain you could do a search on the subject


----------



## Pergamum

Watch out - the butter on that popcorn smiley might be from the ample bosoms of your neighbor thanks to PETA!


----------



## Pergamum

LadyFlynt said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a culture where adults breastfeed? And from the breasts of strangers?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say breastfeeding and neither did you  You said taking in secretions (in this case breastmilk...one does not need to be directly at the breast to do this). And yes, I did already post an example. There are those that have received donated breastmilk to drink in place of cow's milk due to cancer and the immune system. No, I don't have all the information right at hand, but I'm certain you could do a search on the subject
Click to expand...


Fair enough.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Pergamum said:


> Watch out - the butter on that popcorn smiley might be from the ample bosoms of your neighbor thanks to PETA!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Pergamum said:


> Watch out - the butter on that popcorn smiley might be from the ample bosoms of your neighbor thanks to PETA!






I'm not listening.....


----------



## LadyFlynt

You poor gents...I'm sorry, but I think some of you get more heebie jeebies than womenfolk. And I am totally not a feminist.


----------



## queenknitter

Rock on, Lady Flynt! 

C


----------



## Pergamum

My 1 year old (plus 5 months) sneezed on me 2 days ago and I actually went and jumped in the shower! But I needed one anyway.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Pergamum said:


> My 1 year old (plus 5 months) sneezed on me 2 days ago and I actually went and jumped in the shower! But I needed one anyway.


Sounds like my husband...he can't deal with baby drool. Of course, we've never had a baby drool as much that this one.


----------



## AThornquist

PETA is nuts. According to them, having pets means owning SLAVES. And do you know what else they support? The complete extermination of pit bull breeds! How ethical. I'm sure that is in no way related to the fact that the president of PETA was attacked by one when she was younger.  LOL and did you know that part of Michael Vick's animal cruelty "rehab" he took PETA classes? THEY KILL MORE PIT BULLS THAN HE DOES! Oh, and they've given money to the ALF (Animal Liberation Front, a terrorist "animals rights" organization that blows up animal labs, etc.). They love animals more than people, it seems. 
Then again, it _is_ true that cow milk, especially if not organic, can do some weird stuff to the human body. Most nutritionists suggest not consuming it. But to replace it with human milk, are you kidding me? So now women in poor countries have a job! But what makes PETA think that women in impoverished countries won't be mistreated like those cows are? They probably aren't concerned about it, actually...Amnesty International can deal with it. So, even _if_ I was persuaded by most of PETA's suggestion to substitute cow milk with human milk, my support would have unequivocally been shattered by this little statement right here: 


> [After being dairy cows,] their exhausted bodies are turned into hamburgers or ground up for soup.


Wowza... that seems good to me!





 Sorry for the rant, I just hate PETA lol... why can't their be no animal cruelty _while_ using common sense and not being an extremist? Oh well, nothing against the people personally...they just seriously need Christ.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Andrew, a lot of people see PETA for what they are. But you shouldn't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Yes, this letter was sent by PETA, but the reaction some people have to the thought of breastmilk, you would have thought they were being offered poison.

Pergy, for your reading pleasure  
Discover: Got cancer killers?
Breastfeeding Articles--Banked Donor Milk
http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/2330/ (and yes, I've known adults that have used breastmilk when they have had some of these conditions themselves, not just their children...I've used it to clear up my infants stuffy nose and a blocked tear duct...also know of a mother that makes and sells homemade acne soap with breastmilk as one of the main ingredients)

And more articles here: kellymom.com :: Healing with Breastmilk


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I support PETA. 

But to me PETA means "People Eating Tasty Animals."

YUM! YUM!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I support PETA.
> 
> But to me PETA means "People Eating Tasty Animals."
> 
> YUM! YUM!



My hubby has that on his myspace, I believe.

Apparently there is a t-shirt that says that on the front and the back reads: Vegetarian - the villiage idiot that can't hunt or fish.


----------



## AThornquist

LadyFlynt said:


> Yes, this letter was sent by PETA, but the reaction some people have to the thought of breastmilk, you would have thought they were being offered poison.



I wasn't really clear, sorry. I don't mind the idea of consuming breastmilk. It is very healthy and doesn't cause many undesirable side-effects like a lot of dairy products do. In fact, I lived on the stuff when I was (much) younger.  However, the only way to make breastmilk commonplace is to have a _lot_ of women in poor countries being paid practically nothing and working in environments that will inevitably result in human rights violations. How can that industry _not_ result in massive sexual abuse/harassment? It's not uncommon for women coming across of the Mexican border to pay off their debts by being a sexual slave. A breastmilk industry that is regulated as badly as everything else these days would result in the same sort of "get all we can out of her" mentality that pervades the dairy industry.  I'm just concerned about the concept, is all.

On the other hand, homemade ice cream is still possible. I can see it now, "Hey mom, could you make us some ice cream?"


----------



## LadyFlynt

Totally agree with you, Andrew  There are plenty of issues that would creep up with this idea. Not against the idea on a personal level, but the regulation and trying to mainstream such is not viable. I do support donating breastmilk for several uses, the main two being for mothers that do not have a milk supply or have a sick child and for cancer patients.


----------



## merkitheology

I never thought I would be happy to be allergic to milk. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## AThornquist

> I do support donating breastmilk for several uses, the main two being for mothers that do not have a milk supply or have a sick child and for cancer patients.


I concur  

I often have these culinary taboo conversations with my little sisters. Society tells them that eating dogs, cats, insects, and horses is somehow "gross" while eating cows, chickens, and deer is normal. What's up with that? Breastmilk, same thing. Food is FOOD. Milk is MILK, right? Of course, all those closet cannibals use that same argument 

Or maybe I am just culinarily desensitized because I watch too much Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern.


----------



## Solus Christus

The other problem, as someone alluded to earlier, is the logistical/cost problems. Assuming that people would want to consume human breast milk in their Ben & Jerry's ice cream does PETA really think pregnant mothers could meet the supply? The average California cow produces "2,305 gallons of milk a year or about 8 gallons of milk every day of her milking period." In a typical Ben & Jerry's ice cream recipe there's 2 cups of heavy cream and 1 cup of milk, which ends up making 1 quart of ice cream. Now I don't know what a "normal" amount of breast milk a woman can produce but I do know that Ben & Jerry's uses a 1000 gallon mixer at their factory. It doesn't take much math to figure out that a cow can easily outproduce a woman which makes the cow much more cost effective (and that's not even taking into account the cost of buying human milk). 

As Margaret said, they [PETA] clearly have lost their minds.


----------



## LadyFlynt

LOL! Gotta Love Andrew Zimmerman!


----------



## Mushroom

We had a dairy cow at a christian commune I lived in for a couple of years way back in the late 70's. (yeah, old Jesus freak hippie) It was my privelege to milk "Bossy', and she loved it. The old girl would give 3 gallons of fine milk 3 times a day at her peak production, and I would sing a revamped version of an old hymn, titled 'Precious Mammaries' to her while I milked her. We both derived great enjoyment from it. So what's PETA's issue here?

The Lord spoke of a land of milk and honey, and I think it was in a positive light, so PETA notwithstanding, I believe cow's milk to be a blessing and not a curse.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Solus Christus said:


> The other problem, as someone alluded to earlier, is the logistical/cost problems. Assuming that people would want to consume human breast milk in their Ben & Jerry's ice cream does PETA really think pregnant mothers could meet the supply? The average California cow produces "2,305 gallons of milk a year or about 8 gallons of milk every day of her milking period." In a typical Ben & Jerry's ice cream recipe there's 2 cups of heavy cream and 1 cup of milk, which ends up making 1 quart of ice cream. Now I don't know what a "normal" amount of breast milk a woman can produce but I do know that Ben & Jerry's uses a 1000 gallon mixer at their factory. It doesn't take much math to figure out that a cow can easily outproduce a woman which makes the cow much more cost effective (and that's not even taking into account the cost of buying human milk).
> 
> As Margaret said, they [PETA] clearly have lost their minds.



As a nursing mother, I can only say, "No Way!"


----------



## Pergamum

This conversation reminds me of my favorite coffee here in SE Asia - Coffee Luwak!


----------



## Grace Alone

I think PETA is bizarre!! And we have the sweetest pit bulldog. So I think they are really off base on that, too.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Pitbulls are big, lovable babies. Hubby's uncle used to raise them.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Hubby about went into convulsions when I told him about this...LOL!


----------



## a mere housewife

As a women I think this is a little insulting (in a hilarious way): PETA obviously values cows above women (and their nursing infants) to make such a thoughtless suggestion. No; that is cruel and exhausting for the cows and calves! Let's make the women do it!!!

I have problems with regular dairy, but can drink goat milk (and rice milk, if that counts). I think cow milk would be less problematic for some people minus some of the hormones?

But I kind of get the heebie geebies too . I understand it's very good for you. I'm not sure though (but Colleen you don't seem to be saying this exactly) that what is necessary for cancer patients should be the norm for healthy persons?


----------



## Webservant

I love breast milk because it was never, EVER "my turn" to get up in the middle of the night to feed a screaming infant.


----------



## LadyFlynt

a mere housewife said:


> As a women I think this is a little insulting (in a hilarious way): PETA obviously values cows above women (and their nursing infants) to make such a thoughtless suggestion. No; that is cruel and exhausting for the cows and calves! Let's make the women do it!!!
> 
> I have problems with regular dairy, but can drink goat milk (and rice milk, if that counts). I think cow milk would be less problematic for some people minus some of the hormones?
> 
> But I kind of get the heebie geebies too . I understand it's very good for you. I'm not sure though (but Colleen you don't seem to be saying this exactly) that what is necessary for cancer patients should be the norm for healthy persons?


No, Heidi, I'm not saying that. I agree that PETA doesn't put a whole lot of thought into anything (what a legal and logistical *nightmare* this would be! Let alone the issues for women!). I think they took just one little, teeny fact (that breastmilk is the best for humans by the sheer fact that it is HUMAN breastmilk) and got carried away by the idea. It's being done in ONE LITTLE restaurant so that should mean that we should now be able to do produce mass amounts now, right? 

My only issue was that some people over-react to the idea of "breastmilk"....ooogie! 

And I agree...PETA is more concerned about everything other than Humanity.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Webservant said:


> I love breast milk because it was never, EVER "my turn" to get up in the middle of the night to feed a screaming infant.


 My husband agrees!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Webservant said:


> I love breast milk because it was never, EVER "my turn" to get up in the middle of the night to feed a screaming infant.


----------



## Augusta

LadyFlynt said:


> Pitbulls are big, lovable babies. Hubby's uncle used to raise them.



Colleen I would love to believe you but I am wondering about this breed myself lately. We have had so many attacks in our area by pitbulls that it is disturbing. It always seems to be the weak, young, or eldlerly that they attack. It seems like if you let two out loose together they become dangerous. Maybe they aren't if they are kept penned up on their own property but boy they seem dangerous if they get out. The last story was just one dog and not a pack of 2 so maybe they are dangerous on their own also. 

woman and elderly dog attacked while on a walk

Elderly lady attack while gardening in her front yard

Woman attacked and small dog killed by home invading pitbulls

Six year old mauled by a pitbull


----------



## LadyFlynt

Augusta said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbulls are big, lovable babies. Hubby's uncle used to raise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen I would love to believe you but I am wondering about this breed myself lately. We have had so many attacks in our area by pitbulls that it is disturbing. It always seems to be the weak, young, or eldlerly that they attack. It seems like if you let two out loose together they become dangerous. Maybe they aren't if they are kept penned up on their own property but boy they seem dangerous if they get out. The last story was just one dog and not a pack of 2 so maybe they are dangerous on their own also.
> 
> woman and elderly dog attacked while on a walk
> 
> Elderly lady attack while gardening in her front yard
> 
> Woman attacked and small dog killed by home invading pitbulls
> 
> Six year old mauled by a pitbull
Click to expand...


I should qualify...

they are single owner dogs. They do fine with kids of certain ages. I wouldn't leave one with a baby or anything. Like most dogs, they shouldn't be let loose...these particularly don't do well with strangers. Unfortunately, most people don't properly care for a pitbull...this exasperates any issues. They are great guard dogs and yes, they can be very lovable and big babies given proper circumstances. I just don't agree with all the hype of trying to do away with these dogs or banning them from certain towns, etc. I've known even Pomeranians to kill infants. Truthfully the only dog I trust THAT much would be a Retriever or Great Pyrenees.

BTW, I have been attacked by a pit before...because he thought I was a prowler. Soon as he realised whose foot he had sunk his teeth into, he backed off and cowered. (I was taught how to react with german shepherds, dobermans, and pits as a child and had backed myself up to a wall to prevent being knocked over) I didn't blame the dog...he was doing his job. I blamed the owner for not keeping him on his leash.


----------



## Grace Alone

Augusta said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbulls are big, lovable babies. Hubby's uncle used to raise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen I would love to believe you but I am wondering about this breed myself lately. We have had so many attacks in our area by pitbulls that it is disturbing. It always seems to be the weak, young, or eldlerly that they attack. It seems like if you let two out loose together they become dangerous. Maybe they aren't if they are kept penned up on their own property but boy they seem dangerous if they get out. The last story was just one dog and not a pack of 2 so maybe they are dangerous on their own also.
> 
> woman and elderly dog attacked while on a walk
> 
> Elderly lady attack while gardening in her front yard
> 
> Woman attacked and small dog killed by home invading pitbulls
> 
> Six year old mauled by a pitbull
Click to expand...


Traci, we could post links to articles human murderers, too. That doesn't make all humans dangerous. I just hate to see generalizations about a whole breed of dogs. 

Owners of dogs should be responsible and not let them run loose. The only time I have been bitten by a dog was by a toy poodle!


----------



## kvanlaan

I remember seeing several years ago a show (I think it was called Penn and Teller) which examined PETA. The PETA president's speech was chilling in content and nicely set off by a chorus of "Siege Heil"s in the background. 

Scary, scary people.


----------



## Augusta

Grace Alone said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbulls are big, lovable babies. Hubby's uncle used to raise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen I would love to believe you but I am wondering about this breed myself lately. We have had so many attacks in our area by pitbulls that it is disturbing. It always seems to be the weak, young, or eldlerly that they attack. It seems like if you let two out loose together they become dangerous. Maybe they aren't if they are kept penned up on their own property but boy they seem dangerous if they get out. The last story was just one dog and not a pack of 2 so maybe they are dangerous on their own also.
> 
> woman and elderly dog attacked while on a walk
> 
> Elderly lady attack while gardening in her front yard
> 
> Woman attacked and small dog killed by home invading pitbulls
> 
> Six year old mauled by a pitbull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traci, we could post links to articles human murderers, too. That doesn't make all humans dangerous. I just hate to see generalizations about a whole breed of dogs.
> 
> Owners of dogs should be responsible and not let them run loose. The only time I have been bitten by a dog was by a toy poodle!
Click to expand...


Janis, I grant that many dog breeds bite my mom's Lhasa Apso bit me, but a bite is different than a mauling. I don't think I like a breed that is capable of these types of instincts when it is loose. I grant that with their owners on their property supervised they are fine but it does seem like if they are outside those barriers they flip into an instinct mode that is dangerous. All those reports are in my area in just the last few months. All the owners were surprised by their dogs behavior.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Wouldn't human milk create a while new screening problem? Aren't blood diseases and thus STDs potentially present in milk if one's a carrier?
It would be hard to catch all of that in mass production.


----------



## LadyFlynt

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Wouldn't human milk create a while new screening problem? Aren't blood diseases and thus STDs potentially present in milk if one's a carrier?
> It would be hard to catch all of that in mass production.



You should see what is in milk (hubby used to work for a dairy and a dairy factory...his aunt was a lab tech there).


----------



## jd.morrison

LOL! You know a proper hormone regiment would permit both men and women to be "milked". Depending on the pay, I might consider it... 




JK! -


----------



## Pergamum

jd.morrison said:


> LOL! You know a proper hormone regiment would permit both men and women to be "milked". Depending on the pay, I might consider it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK! -



Dude, we would than have to buy you a "brother" to wear.


----------



## jd.morrison

Pergamum said:


> Dude, we would than have to buy you a "brother" to wear.



 - things I didn't think of before stating the previous comment... I appriciate your for thought...


----------



## SRoper

I don't think the PETA letter is entirely serious. I think they are trying to point out the "hypocrisy" of thinking that it's OK to exploit cows for their milk, but somehow exploiting women in the same way isn't acceptable. To them cows are people too.


----------



## Curt

One of the issues we seem to have skipped here is whether we'd buy Ben and Jerry's anyway. I love Super Fudge Chunk, but I haven't bought any since they started giving outrageous, anti-family benefits.

I know, we can't boycott everyone who has these policies. I also know that they hardly miss my business. I don't try to mount boycotts. It's just personal. I also don't go to McDonald's.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

On the otherhand, there may be new motivations for getting into the future dairy business.


----------



## Theoretical

LadyFlynt said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support PETA.
> 
> But to me PETA means "People Eating Tasty Animals."
> 
> YUM! YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby has that on his myspace, I believe.
> 
> Apparently there is a t-shirt that says that on the front and the back reads: Vegetarian - the villiage idiot that can't hunt or fish.
Click to expand...

A local chicken wing place has a similar slogan:

"All of our meat was 100% Vegetarian."


----------



## Pergamum

*If God didn't want us to eat animals, why did he make them out of meat!*


I don't see many tofu squirrels jumping around, do you?!


----------



## Pergamum

Thanks for keeping us abreast of this news.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Pergamum said:


> Thanks for keeping us abreast of this news.



You're just going to milk this thread for all it's worth, aren't you?


----------



## CDM

SRoper said:


> I don't think the PETA letter is entirely serious. I think they are trying to point out the "hypocrisy" of thinking that it's OK to exploit cows for their milk, but somehow exploiting women in the same way isn't acceptable. To them cows are people too.



At first, I thought that, too. But the PETA letter cites a restaurant that is using 75% human milk in its recipes. Why do this if they were not actually looking for some support?

I know it can be hard to fathom that such people like those associated with PETA actually exist, but, brother, it is true.


----------



## Mushroom

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us abreast of this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just going to milk this thread for all it's worth, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Sure, we can nurse a few more laughs out of it if we try!


----------



## Pergamum

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us abreast of this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just going to milk this thread for all it's worth, aren't you?
Click to expand...


Only because PETA is such a bunch of boobs.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Brad said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping us abreast of this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just going to milk this thread for all it's worth, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, we can nurse a few more laughs out of it if we try!
Click to expand...




Pergamum said:


> Only because PETA is such a bunch of boobs.



Yep, there's probably enough material here to keep us busy until the cows come home.


----------



## Pergamum

Perhaps we just need to MOOoove along now!


----------



## SRoper

mangum said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the PETA letter is entirely serious. I think they are trying to point out the "hypocrisy" of thinking that it's OK to exploit cows for their milk, but somehow exploiting women in the same way isn't acceptable. To them cows are people too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought that, too. But the PETA letter cites a restaurant that is using 75% human milk in its recipes. Why do this if they were not actually looking for some support?
> 
> I know it can be hard to fathom that such people like those associated with PETA actually exist, but, brother, it is true.
Click to expand...


I still think they are trying to get people to give up on dairy altogether. I would have included the restaurant as support to my argument if I was writing the letter.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Pergamum said:


> Human milk would introduce a WHOLE LOTTA production problems.
> 
> Ben and Jerry's could begin producing Chicha drink as well! Chicha - Drink of the Incas: Latin America's Fermented Corn Drink and the Fiesta de la Jora. They could find old toothless ladies like the ones that served me on the Amazon.



I've had chicha on a missions trip. It's a type of beer. Thankfuly the natives have figured out that you can make a lot more chicha by bioling the yucka root and making a firmented tea, than by having people chew it up


----------



## MrMerlin777

PETA has been off the rails on a crazy train since it's inception.

(Thanks Ozzy for giving us such a great description of insanity  )


----------



## jd.morrison

Webservant said:


> I love breast milk because it was never, EVER "my turn" to get up in the middle of the night to feed a screaming infant.


----------



## jd.morrison

Pergamum said:


> Perhaps we just need to MOOoove along now!


----------



## paulkaiser

merkitheology said:


> I never thought I would be happy to be allergic to milk. Guess I was wrong.



The thought of that will definitely make one "Lactose Intolerant"...

Just when I thought I might have seen it all...


----------

